# Amazon Video Player (Flash) broken



## ecd (Mar 24, 2012)

I have been using Firefox and linux-f10-flashplugin-11 to watch videos on Amazon (via their Prime service). Recently, they've updated their player which causes it to give the following error: "An error occurred and your player could not be updated". This issue is specific to Amazon's player; I can still view videos on YouTube/TED/etc with no difficulties.

I've found some linux workarounds on a thread here: http://www.amazon.com/forum/amazon ...Forum=Fx3EQAX98ED5WQ3&cdThread=TxFTGOK5LRL3JM

I haven't had the time to read through the entire thing, but the workaround apparently is to install libhal1. I already have hal installed and configured to run on startup. The way in which "libhal1" is referenced makes it seem like it is something different than libhal version 1. I'm not sure exactly what it is. I already have libhal installed:

```
[root@qk /usr/ports]# ls /usr/local/lib/libhal*
/usr/local/lib/libhal-storage.a         /usr/local/lib/libhal.a
/usr/local/lib/libhal-storage.la        /usr/local/lib/libhal.la
/usr/local/lib/libhal-storage.so        /usr/local/lib/libhal.so
/usr/local/lib/libhal-storage.so.1      /usr/local/lib/libhal.so.1
[root@qk /usr/ports]# pkg_info | egrep 'flash|hal'
hal-0.5.14_18       Hardware Abstraction Layer for simplifying device access
linux-f10-flashplugin-11.1r102.63 Adobe Flash Player NPAPI Plugin
```

Anyone have any advice or suggestions?


----------



## Zare (Mar 24, 2012)

Change your user agent to match Windows signatures.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 24, 2012)

That's kind of a sad thread.  Remember that the Flash player runs in the Linux environment on FreeBSD, so you'd probably need to install linux-hal packages.  There aren't any in ports, but RPMs may not be too hard to find.  Some of the posters in that thread said that Chrome worked, and that's something to try.


----------



## jstarcher (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm having this same issue on Chromium 24.0.1312.56 (177594) and


```
$ uname -a
FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE-p3 FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE-p3 #1: Fri Nov 16 21:24:52 EST 2012     jstarcher:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/JORDAN-LESS_SOUND  amd64
```

First I tried updating Chrome since I know there have been significant changes in 23 and 24. I noticed my flash version is actually 11,2,202,228 which is not the latest Pepper-based player. I believe that is because it's Chromium and the Pepper-based player is only available in Chrome, though I'm not sure.

I've tried a user agent switcher plugin for Chromium and set the user agent to Chrome Windows and Chrome Mac without any luck.

Has anyone had any luck getting Amazon Instant videos to work on FreeBSD?


----------

